# Help! Damselfly nymph spotted in my CRS only tank!



## song (Sep 16, 2019)

I saw a damselfly nymph about 1.5 cm long, white or clear color, moving slowly in my CRS only tank last night. I tried to catch it, but it just ran/swam away...
I tried to search it again, but no found, I am pretty sure it's still in the tank. my CRS just gave birth new babies today, how can I get the monster out???....
33 gallon tank heavily planted... make it more difficult to search around... And what I learned is it will hurt my CRS shrimplets very badly... 
Please help!
If some one knows a better solution how to get the thing out...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

May have to take out any hard ornaments, rocks and wood in the planted tank then slowly pass you net through the plants to try to snag the nymph inside.


----------



## song (Sep 16, 2019)

When I tried to remove decos and woods, I found extremely tiny baby shrimps in it too, they’re so tiny that you can hardly see them if don’t pay much attention... I stopped as I don’t know if the big moving contribute more mortalities to shrimplets too?


----------



## Broutilde (Nov 7, 2018)

The "big moving" will cause way less damage than the nymph. Track that bitch down and kill it!


----------



## song (Sep 16, 2019)

Finally, I get this out of my shrimp tank...
Wondering if there's more of them...


----------

